# FIXED MATCHES - odds over 5.00



## v4n p3rs13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everybody!
I wanna suggest you my new service - betting tips.

I have fixed matches every days with odds over 5.00. They are 100% sure.

The price is 3$ for one day. Payments can be done through Moneybookers or AlertPay.

If you are interested for buying this fixed matches, contact me at v4n_p3rs13@hotmail.com.

After a successful payment transaction of 1$ to my MB or AP, I will send you fixed matches via email. 

The first (test) fixed match is here, so you can trust me for later:
*20:45 Rochdale - Oldham @ 1 - 2.20*


----------



## v4n p3rs13 (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's the match for today:
*22:15 Academica - Sporting  2 2,15*

For tomorrow, we have matches with the odds 3.55. The price is 3$.

You can pay via *Moneybookers* to *vukasinbrajic@hotmail.com*
Or you can pay via *Alertpay* to *info@eship-studio.com*


----------



## fixed-matches (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: FIXED MATCHES*

We are reliable and trusted source for real fixed matches.
Pls visit us at www.fixed-matches.com


----------



## v4n p3rs13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's the fixed match for today:

*15:00 Bari - Cesena  1 @ 1.95*


----------

